# Looks tasty



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Perhaps an upcoming monthly challenge could revisit cheese, or do fondue.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=244411926265249



mjb.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That looks amazing!


----------

